# Lord of the rings : Conquest problem.



## sean9461 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought the game lord of the rings: conquest. I just finished installing it and when i open it, all i get is a black screen, and i can hear the sound. I dont know what the problem is, because as far as i know i have a fairly decent pc, and i dont see how this game can require a better spec, as i have seen the graphics of this game on youtube and it doesnt look better than the other games i have been able to play.

I am running a dell inspiron 1501 with 2GB ram.
Amd X2 Dual core processor 1.60GH
32 bit windows vista.
ATI radeon Xpress series graphics card.
I dont know if i have pixel shader or not, but i tried this pixel shader software which suposidly makes the game think you have pixel shader but removes the shades, i found it here : http://www.3dfxzone.it/dir/tools/3d_analyze/index.php

Any ideas on how to get the video effects without buying a new graphics card? but if everyone is 100% sure i cannot do it without a new card, could you give me some recommendations on what graphics card i should buy to upgrade my dell inspiron laptop.
Thanks.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

youtube is not a high quality format and all games will look the same there.....I would say you need a plug-in Video card.....and which one you get will depend on what money you have to spend...


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply megabite, To be honest i have never heard of a plug-in card, does that mean its just plug and play type of thing, I put it in the USB port right?

Thanks.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry ....this is a laptop......my mistake....you cannot upgrade the video card unless you replace the motherboard which is not cost effective.....I will check on Dell site for any updated drivers for that model.....please wait


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok thanks, but, im no pro but i dont think driver updates will help me as i dont think i have pixel shader 3.0 and the game requires it, unless the drivers will update the shader.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is the link to the drivers for that model.....you can try downloading and installing the Video driver and restsrting the PC......but it looks like there is no updated one

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INS_PNT_1501&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=

I think you will need better video card specs to play that game...maybe another PC


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, il try that now, it doesnt seem right, i just bought this laptop about 16 month ago, it cost me 600 pounds from dell, and now i need a new one...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

No you don't need a new one but that laptop wasn't built to play games thats all

Most laptops cannot be upgraded easily....but a desktop can


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, i just installed that driver and restarted and its still a black screen...
looking at the prices of mother boards and graphics cards theres no way i can afford one... Do you know any way i can make it so the shades within the game are removed so i dont need pixel shader 3.0?

Thanks.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this driver

http://ati-catalyst-drivers.brothersoft.com/ati-catalyst-drivers7.9-freedownload

Download it and install it and restart the PC......I had a laptop that would not play some games but found a catalyst-driver that finally worked...Good -luck


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got an error, it says it does not support windows vista.
i cant find the vista version of that driver online. But thats probably just me.

EDIT: never mind, i have one last question if you could please try and answer it.
Do you know of any games like this, use of magic or medievil weapons in a role playing war or something.
I've been looking on youtube but not much luck, i'm wanting something to keep me busy whilst im bored.

Thanks


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm afraid someone will have to help you as that type of game is not my type and have no idea.....but whatever game it should be an older one so your laptop can play it


----------

